# Rhino Glue



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Jan 4, 2014)

Has anyone ever used Rhino glue?? http://www.rhinoglue.com/images/RHINOHEADMAIN.jpg Maybe you used to glue tubes in or to do some segmenting work. Or maybe used around the house for other things?? I f so what is your opinion?? I just ordered some to try with my segmented pens. I am always looking for stronger adhesives. Thanks.


----------

